# Conqueror Supreme



## giovanni (May 26, 2021)

This is my first PPCB build. Besides a minor mess up with drilling the LED hole (see other post) and the transformer being a bit too tall (will fix it with a SmallBear light plate), the build went mostly flawlessly and the pedal worked right away. I had to remove the potentiometer covers for three of the pots to make room for the jack and power sockets.

The pedal sounds really amazing. I have a guitar with P90s which sounds a bit too dark to me and the pedal really made it shine in a way I was not expecting! It may become an always-on pedal for me.

Here are some pics. Forgive my industrial graphics, I am still debating what to do about graphics long term (decals? spray paint? acrylic art? laser engraving?) so for now I am just using my label maker.


----------



## zgrav (May 26, 2021)

congratulations getting your first pedal built and running!  glad you are  happy with it.  have you already picked out a second project?


----------



## giovanni (May 26, 2021)

zgrav said:


> congratulations getting your first pedal built and running!  glad you are  happy with it.  have you already picked out a second project?


You have no idea  I have like 10 more boards to build already...


----------



## fig (May 26, 2021)

It looks great! What is it?

Edit: I see the Conquerer in the shop, but it's a different layout.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 26, 2021)

fig said:


> It looks great! What is it?
> 
> Edit: I see the Conquerer in the shop, but it's a different layout.


Conqueror supreme is the same as the conqueror but with some additional switcing. I noticed last week when I went to download the BOM for mine, that the name has been changed to the Mystery Machine


----------



## fig (May 26, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Conqueror supreme is the same as the conqueror but with some additional switcing. I noticed last week when I went to download the BOM for mine, that the name has been changed to the Mystery Machine


Ohh...thanks! I was going to look over the build doc..

Again, really nice build!


----------



## Robert (May 26, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I noticed last week when I went to download the BOM for mine, that the name has been changed to the Mystery Machine



This is the build doc for the Conqueror Supreme.   


			https://pedalpcb.com/docs/ConquerorSupreme.pdf
		


The Mystery Machine is slightly different.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 26, 2021)

Robert said:


> This is the build doc for the Conqueror Supreme.
> 
> 
> https://pedalpcb.com/docs/ConquerorSupreme.pdf
> ...


Ah! The PCB layout in the thumbnail for the Mystery Machine appeared to exactly match the conqueror supreme PCB. If it’s the accurate Castledine clone that you mentioned a while back in one of the other Conqueror Supreme threads, then I’m definitely gonna be all over that one too. You can never have too many SS-Vox styled pedals!


----------



## giovanni (May 31, 2021)

I noticed two things about this pedal: the original doesn’t allow switching out neither the distortion nor the filter; the eq and volume level when engaging the distortion is radically different so I don’t think switching it on/off on the fly makes much sense. In fact, the pedal barely gets unity gain with the distortion off and volume almost all the way up, plus I also have to dime the bass. I assume that’s all because the distortion section was designed to work with the preamp? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 15, 2021)

Robert said:


> This is the build doc for the Conqueror Supreme.
> 
> 
> https://pedalpcb.com/docs/ConquerorSupreme.pdf
> ...


Is the wiring the same?¿


----------



## Barry (Dec 27, 2021)

Robert said:


> This is the build doc for the Conqueror Supreme.
> 
> 
> https://pedalpcb.com/docs/ConquerorSupreme.pdf
> ...


@PedalPCB What happened to the Conqueror Supreme? It seems to have disapeared?


----------

